# creating playlists in opal mp3 player?



## Iek (Jul 22, 2008)

I currently have an RCA Opal M4008 player, and I'm dissatisfied with it because I can't transfer playlists to it (the songs all transfer, but are then sorted into Artist/Album/Year; I can't listen to them in the order I had them.) When I view it on my computer, through Windows Media Player, it seems that the playlist is there on the Opal, but there's no way to access it through the player interface. 

The only way to create a playlist on the player is an incredibly time-consuming process of adding to "my selections," which takes a whole lot of button-pressing for each song. You can only have one playlist, and the whole thing can get accidentally cleared really easily if you hit one button wrong.

Does anyone know if there is any way around this? Or is this player just seriously limited? 

I searched for this forum for keyword "opal playlists", and found one thread from 2007 where someone named Carrie seemed to have the exact problem I'm having, but when she got to the point of asking whether there was any way to access her playlist through the player interface, no one answered. 

I've never posted a question to a discussion forum before, so I'm not sure how this works, but I'd be very grateful if someone could help me.

Thanks,
Iek


----------

